# HUsband is packing now to move back in tomorrow!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband is packing to move back in our home. I'm going to his paretns house tomorrow morning to have an extra car to pack everything in, so we hopefully make 1 trip back home. 

Its been a lot of work with lots of ups and downs to get to this point. The work is not over yet. Now we both have to adjust to living together again. 

There are things my husband is afraid of and things that I am afraid of as well. Still more things to work out in marriage counseling.

My husband is still very upset about the decision to give up our home, but he does not relize how much stress the home put on us. We are in bankrupcy right now and so this is the best time to make this decison so the debt can not follow us. Our home is also falling apart as well and this market is bad. Home value has dropped and the city we live in is going bankrupt. My husband has to travel for work and the traveling 90 min 1 way to work took a hit on our marriage. AS well as the times he has to travel out of state for 7+ months when there is no work in our state. Owning a house means his family can not go with him. The current job he is on will be ending soon(march-april) and when it ends he will be laid off until he can get a call to go back to work. Work will likely be out of state in Arizona. 

So many important topics to bring out in our counseling so it does not become a huge problem


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish you both a good and full recovery!!!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope we recover well too. I wish I could sleep tonight, but I must be nervous. I keep having flashbacks of how this seperation started. I also am having these visions of him with the girl he admitted to sleeping with but has never told me much of any details. I don't know why I'm wondering if it happened before he even went to live with his parents. Wondering if it happened before he even knew there was going to be a restraining order. I know he stayed at a small motel far from our house for 3 days as it had come up on our joint account back in September. 

I'm also afraid of this girl messing with us. As she purposely had posted on his FB wall and that's how I found out and he ultimately ended up telling me he did something bad about 3 weeks after she posted on his FB. 2 weeks after she posted on FB she messaged me on FB as I had messaged her the day after her posting as to why she missed my husband and what her intentions were. She did not respond until I stayed with him over his birthday weekend. Then she tried to break us up. 

So I'm afraid she will start stuff again with him living here. 

She has not been brought up in marriage counseling yet. I do want to move past all the bad and hate to bring up bad again, but I'm afraid she will surface again. I'm not sure her contact has been erased from his phone yet. With him home I will be better able to tell if she is contacting him and will have access to phone bills
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

